# Onlinedruckerei mit leichtem Papier



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
kennt jemand ne Onlinedruckerei die recht günstig ist und auch recht leichtes Papier so ca 50-70 g m2) für Poster in der Größe A3 anbietet?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (6. August 2009)

Hmm, das ist aber sehr dünn. 

Also diedruckerei.de, und diverse andere, bieten ab 80g an.

Wäre es nicht einfacher vor Ort zu fragen, da dort individuell auf die Bedürfnisse eingegangen werden kann.
Und sicher betrifft das auch das bestellen einer Rolle mit der Papierstärke.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
der Preis ist eben grad der Faktor weshalb ich ne Onlinedruckerei haben möchte. Ist ein eigenes projekt und hab momentan nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung.

50 g wird warscheinlich wirklich zu dünn sein aber 70 g dürften passen. Das Papier soll eben schön durchscheinen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (6. August 2009)

Hallo!



ink hat gesagt.:


> Also diedruckerei.de, und diverse andere, bieten ab 80g an.


Nicht ohne Hintergrund.
Das Papier wird überwiegend durch schieben durch den Drucker transportiert.
Zu dem Problem kommt noch hinzu dass das Papier bei Feuchtigkeitsentzug (Laserdrucker/Thermotransferdrucker) bzw. Feuchtigkeitshinzufügung (Tintenstrahldrucker) Wellen wirft, da der Entzug bzw. die Hinzufügung einseitig geschieht (vom echten Duplexdruck mal abgesehen).
Ist der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Transportabschnitten (Transportrollen) zu gross, kommt es zwangsweise mehr oder weniger oft zum Papierstau.

Wir hatten mal einen Kunden der sein Briefpapier unbedingt auf 60g/m² Papier haben wollte.
Hat nicht lange gedauert und er hat uns die Ware auf den Tisch geknallt weil er seinen Laserdrucker regelmässig zerlegen "durfte". 
Auf die Probleme wurde er aber schon vorher hingewiesen.
Ergo: kein Mangel --> Ware musste bezahlt werden --> Briefpapier wurde auf 80g/m² neu gedruckt --> Neudruck musste auch bezahlt werden. 

Je nach Papierformat, Grammatur, Druckmaschine und Anzahl der Druckdurchgänge kann dünnes Papier auch im Bogenoffsetdruck Probleme bereiten.
Da kann die max. machbare Druckgeschwindigkeit schnell mal von 12.000 Druck/h auf 5.000 Druck/h oder noch weniger sinken.

Mein Tipp:
Suche Dir eine herkömmliche Offsetdruckerei (die kleine Druckerei um die Ecke erfüllt individuelle Wünsche eher als eine Grossdruckerei).
In der heutigen Zeit haben sie meist auch Farblaserdrucker für Kleinstauflagen stehen.
Vorteil hier liegt darin dass sie u.U. die gewünschte Grammatur eh im Papierregal auf Lager haben.
Man kann also 1-2 Bogen aus dem Regal nehmen und einfach mal den Versuch starten. 
Reine Digitaldruckereien müssten wahrscheinlich erst ein ganzes Ries (Paket) Papier in der gewünschten Grammatur bestellen, weil sie es nicht auf Lager haben.
Der Kunde will kein ganzes Ries bezahlen und die Digitaldruckerei bekommt das Papier nicht unter die Leute, also lehnen sie solch einen Auftrag lieber ab und ersparen sich den möglichen Ärger mit dem verstopften Drucker.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
also ich wollte das ganze schon im richtigen Offsetdruck drucken alssen da ich einen farbigen Fond verwende. Und Digitaldruck ist nach wie vor nicht wirklich gute Farbflächen zu drucken.
Print24.de z. B. ist eine Onlinedruckerei mit richtigem Offsetdruck und auch vernünftigen Preisen bei kleinen Aufträgen. Nur bieten die die Grammatur bzw. keinen doppelseitigen Druck an.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (7. August 2009)

Plakate werden ja für gewöhnlich irgendwo angetackert/angeklebt.
Somit ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass sie i.d.R. nur einseitig bedruckt werden. 
Dass das Papier entsprechend dick ist hat auch seine Gründe (z.B. damit die dunkle Wand nicht "durchscheint" und somit die Farbtreue verfälscht).
Hinzu kommt noch das gerade bei Kleinauflagen (im Offsetdruck) mehrere Aufträge zusammen verarbeitet werden.
Die Folge davon, gepaart mit günstigen Preisen, ist nur eine begrenzte Wahlmöglichkeit.



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Das Papier soll eben schön durchscheinen.


Dir ist aber bewusst dass ein beidseitiger Druck nicht gerade Sinn macht wenn die Rückseite nicht spiegelverkehrt gedruckt wird?
Weil sonst hast Du mehr oder weniger nur eine dunkle Fläche..... und im schlimmsten Fall lässt sich der Text/das Bild nichtmehr erkennen.
Beim spiegelverkehrten Druck ist der Text aber natürlich auch spiegelverkehrt.
Ich würde die Gramatur also nochmal überdenken. 
Ansonsten nimmt man für sowas eher Pergamentpapier..... dürfte sich aber wohl bei keiner Online Druckerei finden lassen (von den höheren Kosten mal abgesehen).



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> der Preis ist eben grad der Faktor weshalb ich ne Onlinedruckerei haben möchte.


Du hast Dich also schon bei einer Druckerei vor Ort nach dem Preis erkundigt?
Kannst Du den mal als Vergleichsmöglichkeit nennen?

Wie hoch soll denn die Auflage werden?
Euroskala und/oder Echtfarben?
Und wenn Echtfarben: wie viele Farben sollen es sein?


----------

